

Keep Google Reader - timols
https://www.change.org/petitions/keep-google-reader-don-t-shutdown-google-reader

======
techjmw
Don't remove one of the best RSS readers out there! Apps and ecosystems are
built around this tool.

~~~
ddoolin
Exactly this. I don't want to lose the best part of Flipboard. Then I won't
even open Flipboard probably and will consume news way less.

------
techjmw
Don't remove it!

